# Knocked the f*** out by a big BOOB!!!



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I dunno what I did to deserve this, but holy friggin crap Jimmy! I came home to a very suspicious package that seemed a bit heavy for it's size.




First thing I noticed as I opened this thing to attempt to disarm it was an "Ove Glove"! 



That's awesome! That'll be very handy in the future! Course, that was the last thought to go through my head followed by the loudest clap of thunder I think I've ever heard :shock: I eventually woke up to find the following contents strewn about



The Ove Glove
a trio of blades
several seasonings that sound REALLY tasty
19 FRIGGIN CIGARS!!! Including, but by no means limited to:
Legends Green Label
Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet
Gran Habano3 Siglos Fuma
RP Vintage ‘90
Couple Gorgeous Gurkhas
Torano Reserva Selecta


Uhm...Jimmy? What the hell dude? :hmm: :lol: :rotfl: I don't recall blowing you up, insulting yer wife or kicking you in the nuts :???: Seriously dude, I dunno how to thank you (although I'll figure out a way someday! :lol: ), a very generous bomb from a great brother. Thanks man, very way cool.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

The Amish Mafia is getting.....
BOOB Smacked!!

:lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

hahah PA is goin DOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWN


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Daaaaaaaannnnngggggggggg........ :shock: Cool beans.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Nicely done!! Another great hit from the BooBS.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

You may not of provoked anyone but you sure got :bitchslap: 


 :biglaugh: 

Great hit Jimmy on a great BOTL!!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Be strong my brother! I don't think the assault is over yet! There will be hell to pay for this!












Nice hit!!!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

You are very welcome kind sir!!! I sent the 2 acids for your lady!! I bought them for mine but she ended up not liking them. Might need some humi time though I kept them in a plastic baggie away from my stogies :lol: Enjoy Brother :lol:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Great attack on a very deserving dude :smoke:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Jimmy, the 2 acids went right in her humi, I figured they were for her :lol: She says thank you too btw 8)

The destruction only gets worse for me however...what I failed to mention was that I also had 2 of the infamous yellow slips in my mailbox last night. I was hopeful that these were just regular non-explosive packages of some sort...I was wrong to hope :???: Andy and Nick both smacked me around as well. Will it ever stop!!! Sorry, no pictures as I'm still without a cellphone, so you'll just have to rely on my super-descriptive powers and believe me when I say the carnage in my office this morning is complete. Still haven't found my boss yet either...

Andy's device...

4 cd's that I can't wait to listen to: 2 Steepwater cd's, Best of JJ Grey & Mofro, Best of Drive-By Truckers.

The cigars - Vigilante, Royal Silk, Oliva, 5Vegas 'A', 2 Sancho Panza's, Pueblo Dominicano (smoked one of these on the way in today, tasty!), El Mejor Espresso, Puros Indios and La Aurora.

As if this wasn't bad enough, Nick's device...

Graycliff, Pepin JJ, SC Sumatra, Padilla Habano, REO, RP Vintage '90, ITC Corojo, RP R4 and a Nestor. I've never had one of these Nestors, looks pretty interesting...all of the sticks look great. This is about how I feel right now...










Guys, I can't thank you enough...but sheesh, I'm seriously out of room at this point!!! Thank you very much guys...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

YEAAAAAAH DD's BOOBS COMIN ATCHA! DD for Double Dwertman :lol: THe Nestors are yummy, read Puffy's review on it, pretty accurate


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Freak'n awesome BOOB attack! :kicknuts:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Very well timed too, I must say. If it weren't for my idiotic post office closing at 4:30 during the week, I'd have been smacked by all 3 at the same time. Course, this way...I've got a couple guys at work drooling :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

*MEDIC! MEDIC! WE GOT A MAN DOWN GOD DAMMIT!*

Great hit!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

CRider said:


> Very well timed too, I must say. If it weren't for my idiotic post office closing at 4:30 during the week, I'd have been smacked by all 3 at the same time. Course, this way...I've got a couple guys at work drooling :lol:


We all sent them out on the same day hoping they would arrive at the same time......


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

damn nice hit are you guys trying to kill us before we herf it up with random? Chris are you still gonaa be able to make thoses where some pretty hard hits.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Oh, I'll be there, no worries bout that!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice hits from the BOOB squad!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Chris Rider gets a SMACKDOWN! Nice hits!


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

opcorn: 

This like watching an action movie. 

Great hits guys on a great BOTL.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy shit!!!! Nice Hit!!!


----------

